# ne explétif - "ne" sans "pas"



## xav

Eh bien, puisqu'un nouvel espace de jeux nous est offert, ébattons-nous-y donc !
Sans tarder !

Je proposerais bien pour commencer ce sujet du "ne explétif", pour élargir la discussion sur l'ensemble de la grammaire.
Le "ne explétif", c'est ce "ne" NON NEGATIF qui apparaît, toujours suivi d'un verbe au subjonctif, après des verbes comme "craindre", après des prépositions comme "avant que". Voici l'analyse que j'en faisais dans un autre "fil" :

Ce "ne" explétif

1) n'a pas de signification
2) a une valeur essentiellement culturelle : ceux qui l'utilisent maîtrisent bien le français. En d'autres termes, c'est un marqueur culturel. Il y en a bien d'autres, si l'on en a vraiment besoin
3) perturbe sensiblement l'enseignement de la négation en français, déjà assez (trop) compliqué
4) fait donc partie des scories qui font reculer les étrangers devant l'apprentissage de notre belle langue
5) au total, contribue donc à son déclin.

Et pof. Silence consterné.
Mais qu'en pensez-vous, chers confrères en francophonie ?

Je me demande si le fait de tenir à ce genre de choses (et c'est mon cas) ne signifie pas tenir au marqueur social qu'il représente. J'ai acquis un savoir-faire qui relève mon identité sociale, et je ne suis pas prêt à y renoncer pour rendre ma langue plus accessible.

[…]

Donc, qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également le fil "ne" sans "pas" - savoir, pouvoir, oser, cesser.


----------



## timpeac

Xav, juste pour confirmer - tu veux dire qu'il y en a certains qui laisseraient tomber un tel "ne" dans leur parler quotidien ? Ce serait du langage populaire ?

Aussi, tu affirmes qu'un tel "ne" est toujours suivi d'un verbe au subjonctif. Cependant, je pense à des cas comme "il écoute plus qu'il ne parle" ou il ne s'agit pas du subjoncitif. Ce ne serait pas un "ne explétif" ou ce serait un contre-exemple ?


----------



## xav

1) ce "ne" n'est pas très pratiqué dans le langage courant. Il n'est pas populaire, au contraire, c'est du français relevé - un "marqueur social" à signe positif.

2) Ahem. Je n'ai pas inventé ce subjonctif (Literary and Formal Negative Structures in French)
(pardon my French, je ne sais toujours pas donner un nom comestible aux liens) 
(et pardon bis pour cette plaisanterie en anglais, je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher - apès tout, c'est_ presque _du français, non ?), 
et pourtant après les comparatifs, c'est bien le même "ne" explétif, et il précède bien l'indicatif. 
Je bats ma coulpe ! 
(ça commence bien ).


----------



## Agnès E.

xav said:


> Je me demande si le fait de tenir à ce genre de choses (et c'est mon cas) ne signifie pas tenir au marqueur social qu'il représente. J'ai acquis un savoir-faire qui relève mon identité sociale, et je ne suis pas prêt à y renoncer pour rendre ma langue plus accessible.


Ça, c'est l'alibi des politiquement corrects qui sévissent en France (et ailleurs dans le monde francophone, fort probablement, c'est la mode...), et auquel je ne vois aucune raison de céder. Le nivellement par le bas sous prétexte d'être accessible au plus grand nombre est un faux raisonnement : il y a toujours eu des gens peu instruits, voire carrément illettrés il y a un peu plus d'un siècle, et le français était pourtant plus complexe qu'aujourd'hui...
On s'en convainc à lire par exemple les lettres des Poilus de la Première Guerre mondiale ; je parle des simples soldats qui n'avaient même pas, pour certains, le Certificat d'Études...


----------



## xav

Agnès, je regrette que nous ne soyons pas du même avis...

Autant les subtilités qui permettent d'exprimer des nuances de pensée, le vocabulaire étendu qui offre une large palette de possibilités, l'élégance qui a souvent cours sur ce forum  sont infiniment précieuses et doivent être préservées, autant il me semble nécessaire que notre langue évolue en quittant la partie morte de ses vieux habits, à l'image de la cigale qui mue. Ou comme on élague les branches mortes d'un arbre pour embellir sa silhouette. Me voilà bien lyrique.

De plus, ce "ne" inutile porte à confusion. Lorsque je lis (plus que je n'entends) "N'a-t-elle pas peur qu'il ne revienne ?", je ne sais plus très bien où j'en suis, du positif ou du négatif.

En outre, on le voit apparaître par contagion dans des lieux où il n'a que faire : "sans qu'il ne soit"...

Mais je crains que nous ne fassions guère que rejouer ici la querelle des Anciens et des Modernes (1650, ou quelque chose comme cela...?)

De toute façon, le peuple décidera !

[…]


----------



## Agnès E.

Je me demande si l'on peut vraiment comparer cela à la querelle des Anciens et des Modernes qui (mais je peux me tromper) relevait davantage de l'esthétique et des bons usages que de la qualité. Le changement est bon, il permet de progresser, il est nécessaire. En cela, je vous suis ! 
En revanche, changer sur des critères réducteurs (_c'est trop difficile_), ça, ça me laisse sceptique...

*Je crains qu'il ne parte* = négation incomplète, il manque le _pas_. Donc : le verbe _partir_ doit être pris au sens positif ; et la phrase équivaut à : _Je crains qu'il ne reste pas_. 
*Je crains qu'il ne parte pas* = négation complète (ne...pas). Donc : sens négatif équivalent à _Je crains qu'il ne reste_... 

Trop facile !


----------



## Kelly B

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> *Je crains qu'il ne parte* = négation incomplète, il manque le _pas_. Donc : le verbe _partir_ doit être pris au sens positif ; et la phrase équivaut à : _Je crains qu'il ne reste pas_.


 Tiens, tu m'as fait laisser tomber mon seau.
J'aurais choisir cette phrase dans un tel context : ohhh, que je l'adore. Mais il est marin, et les sirènes l'appellent.... je crains qu'il ne parte.... 

Ah, oui, je n'ai pas lu avec assez d'attention. On dit la même chose. Pardon. Bon, j'ai mon chateau en sable à construire, il peut faire ce qu'il veut. Je m'en fiche.

Xav, je serais plutôt d'accord si je n'avais pas déjà fait un effort d'apprendre ce maudit règle. De revanche, j'avoue que j'y trouve une certaine logique ci-dedans, que je ne peux pas expliquer mais qui me semble juste tout de même.


----------



## xav

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> En revanche, changer sur des critères réducteurs (_c'est trop difficile_), ça, ça me laisse sceptique...


Tout à fait de votre avis ; je lisais récemment un livre écrit par un enseignant passionné de français qui vient de passer quinze ans en ZEP (zones d'enseignement prioritaire = quartiers difficiles = banlieues ardentes), fascinant les jeunes avec de la poésie difficile. Le critère que je propose n'est pas la difficulté, mais l'_inutilité absolue_ ! Doublée ici d'une cause de confusion...


----------



## pieanne

Je voudrais avoir l'avis des personnes dont le français est la langue maternelle quant à la construction de "craindre" ou "avoir peur".
Mon oreille et une partie de mon cortex me disent qu'ils sont suivis du 
"n(e)" explétif, cf. le latin "timeo ne etc..."

Je crains qu'il *ne* soit trop tard.
Il a peur qu'il *n*'arrive après notre départ.

Si ce sujet a déjà été discuté, toutes mes excuses...


----------



## Fred-erique

Tu as tout as fait raison, on utilise le "ne" apres craindre ou avoir peur...... tu peux donc faire confiance à ton oreille et à ton cortex!!


----------



## Sirène

Fred-erique said:
			
		

> Tu as tout as fait raison, on utilise le "ne" apres craindre ou avoir peur...... tu peux donc faire confiance à ton oreille et à ton cortex!!


+ 1 .......


----------



## zaby

Je l'utilise peu à l'oral mais je ne peux pas m'en passer à l'écrit 

Sur le forum, si je relis un texte français d'un anglophone, je préfère ne pas le rajouter si la personne n'a pas l'air très à l'aise en français de peur que cela _*ne*_ rajoute de la confusion...


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello!
C'est un drôle de truc que ce "ne" […].
Je veux bien admettre que "ne" sert à donner de la force à l'expression et que, entre "bons francophones" , ce ne soit pas un problème mais ça le devient, et de façon cruciale, lorsqu'il s'agit de communiquer avec des étrangers. Le "ne" est dangereux, et je ne l'aime pas, parce qu'il peut complètement inverser le sens de la phrase et que j'ai maintes fois eu à expliquer à des amis étrangers que le verbe qu'ils lisaient après "craindre que", "avoir peur que", "éviter que" etc... n'était pas à la forme négative! Et, quand je m'adresse à des étrangers, je prends grand soin de ne pas l'utiliser (sans rancune, pieanne  ??). Mais il existe (encore ?) et il faudra peut-être que je m'y fasse (à moins qu'il *ne*  devienne si "vieille France", qu'un jour il *ne*  disparaisse) (Ouf!, là, c'est un peu exagéré! - quoique... quoique ...)
Bon courage!


----------



## zaby

[…] Le ne explétif est, à ma connaissance, dans tous les cas facultatif. Au moins c'est une règle qu'on est libre de suivre ou non


----------



## Gil

Trouvé là


> Une double conclusion s’impose à l’attention :
> 
> D’une part, l’analyse des règles présentées nous amène à reconnaître que le ne dit explétif a tellement reculé dans l’usage courant qu’on peut, sans risque d’erreur, en omettre l’emploi dans tous les cas. (Hanse, 1977, p. 30.)



Site qui explique de façon assez exhaustive les règles d'emploi du ne explétif...


----------



## Byland

Bonjour

Je recherche la définition d'Adamczewski, telle qu'il l'avait formulée dans l'ouvrage Le français déchiffré, clé du langage et des langues..., sur le "ne" explétif.
L'ouvrage n'est plus édité mais si je me souviens bien son explication sortait un peu des sentiers battus.

Avec mes remerciements anticipés.

Byland


----------



## CapnPrep

Adamczewski affirme que le _ne_ explétif apparaît en présence d'un déclencheur « à haut pouvoir présupposant ».

p. 178 « NE signale dans l'énoncé linéaire que le complexe verbal qui le suit immédiatement a été présélectionné, préconstruit pour des raisons de cohésion interne du discours. »

J'ai cherché un peu, mais je ne trouve aucune définition explicite de ses notions de présupposition / préconstruction / présélection. Pour rendre compte des comparatifs d'inégalité, il dit que l'élément « repère » est présupposé (_Jean est plus astucieux que ne l'est son frère_). Mais il serait obligé de dire que le repère n'est pas présupposé dans les comparatifs d'égalité, puisque le _ne_ explétif y est (normalement) exclu. L'argument me semble circulaire.


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Je sais qu'il n'est pas presque employé dans la langue quotidienne où son usage est plutôt parcimonieux aujourd'hui mais ce n'est pas le sujet de ce fil, je le veux utiliser et j'en ai quelques questions. Elles vienent des incohéronces dans lesquelles j'ai rentrées en lisant des sites Internet(s?) à la recherche de la liste qui me donne les expressions _exigeant _le ne expletif. Voci ce que j'ai trouvé :
Le ne expletif est utilisé avec les phrases suivantes : douter, il est douteux, avant, à moins, de crainte/peur, eviter, empêcher; (selon cette site When Should You Use The French Subjunctive?).
Sur cette sitte Centre de communication écrite - Université de Montréal j'ai trouvé :
Après les verbes de doute ou de négation, tels que _douter, mettre en doute, contester, disconvenir, nier_, etc., employés à la forme négative ou à la forme interrogative dans la principale, le _ne_ explétif peut se trouver dans la subordonnée.
Comme on peut facilment constater le douxieme site dit qu'il est convenable que nier soit employé avec le ne expletif lorsque le prémmier le nie (c-à-d. il n'a pas nier dont les phrases suivies par "ne"). Il reste aussi la question de _sans que_ mais celà peut être disputable selon ce que j'ai lu. Alors, mes questions :
Quelqu'un sait-il d'où vient le ne éxpletif et pourquoi on l'utilise seulement avec de certaines verbes/expressions ?
Y a-t-il une astuce qui nous aide à déterminer quand un verb vraiment peut être employé avec le ne expletif (leur, c-à-d. de ceux-ci utilisés au subjonctif) liste exhaustive serait tout aussi bienne) ?


Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## CapnPrep

Il y a une autre page sur About.com consacrée au _ne_ explétif qui s'accorde mieux avec l'autre site que vous indiquez. Je recommande aussi la lecture de Grevisse (§ 983), une discussion très complète (voire trop complète : revenez poser des questions plus spécifiques avant de vous lancer dans l'utilisation systématique du _ne_ explétif !)


----------



## HijaDeChango

Avoir peur est suivi par le 'ne expletif'
mais je voulais vous demander si on l'utilise même si 'avoir peur' précéde un infinitif
par exemple:

J'ai peur qu'il ne vienne (avoir peur + que + Subjonctif)

j’ai peur de ne me tromper (avoir peur + de + INFINITIVE)

est-ce que les deux sont correctes ou pas??

Merci d'avance
HdC


----------



## Fredouze

J'ai peur qu'il ne vienne 

j’ai peur de ne me tromper


----------



## Gwynplaine

Deux remarques (moi aussi, j'ai envie de m'amuser) :

-D'abord, je ne trouve pas que le _ne_ explétif soit si mal en point que cela. Personnellement, je dirais beaucoup plus volontiers :
_Je crains qu'il n'ait raison_
que :
_Je crains qu'il ait raison._

-Ensuite, est-ce si sûr qu'il n'a aucune valeur négative ? Il ne s'emploie que lorsqu'il y a une idée de négation dans le contexte. Je me demande si ce _ne_ n'est pas tout bêtement l'héritier de la conjonction latine _ne_ qui pouvait s'employer :
*dans un sens négatif, dans le sens de "pour ne pas que" ;
*dans un sens positif, mais avec quand même une idée de négation (Timeo ne veniat = Je crains qu'il ne vienne).
Cela vient du fait que dans un état ancien de la langue latine, on procédait par parataxe : les propositions "Timeo" (je crains) et "Ne veniat" (qu'il ne vienne) étaient simplement juxtaposées. "Timeo" servait à exprimer l'idée de crainte, et "Ne veniat" servait à exprimer une volonté négative ("qu'il ne vienne !")
Par la suite, on a considéré la seconde proposition comme une subordonnée, et le _ne_ comme une conjonction.
Si notre _ne_ explétif vient bien de là, alors il a effectivement une valeur négative !



> à côté de l'orthographe actuelle devenue absurde (ex. succinct), une orthographe plus simple.


Et qu'est-ce que c'est, une orthographe absurde ?
Les orthographes des mots témoignent tous soit d'un ancien état de la langue, soit d'une réfection étymologique. Le fait que le français ait une orthographe moins phonétique que beaucoup d'autres langues latines est probablement dû au fait que la prononciation du français est, par rapport au latin, beaucoup plus altérée que celle de l'espagnol ou de l'italien (pas mal de mots de l'espagnol actuel se prononcent à peu de choses près comme on les prononçait au Ve siècle en "France"...).



> Et qui sont aussi des "marqueurs sociaux" - et intellectuels, indiquant la capacité du locuteur/scripteur à maîtriser des choses compliquées.


De toute façon, le _ne _explétif n'est, par définition, pas obligatoire...



> Oui, c'est très bien dit, Xav. Je crois que j'ai du mal à discerner ce point de vue parce que je ne vois pas les "règles" comme ça. Certains semblent penser qu'il existe des règles immuables qui nous guident dans notre expression d'un langage soigné et parfait. Moi, je préfère penser qu'il existe des règles qu'un homme (et dans notre histoire il semble toujours être un homme) a conçu dans le but premièrement de décrire la façon de parler d'un locuteur quelconque qui sont plus ou moins exactes à cet égard.
> 
> Au fil des années la façon de parler change mais les règles restent comme une articulation du doigt momifiée dans une vieille caisse poussiéreuse d'un saint qui était jadis bien-aimé mais dont aujourd'hui on ne se rappelle plus le nom. Mais on sait qu'il parlait Latin.


Je ne vois pas tout à fait les choses de la même manière. Bien sûr il peut y avoir un peu de ce que vous dites, mais je crois aussi que la défense pointilleuse de certaines règles que l'on pourrait considérer comme inutiles a aussi parfois rapport avec un attachement presque esthétique ou sentimental à une langue qui nous est, après tout, si familière...

La façon de parler change, dites-vous ? Mais elle change relativement peu. Je ne crois pas que les règles essentielles de la grammaire aient tellement évolué depuis deux ou trois siècles. Ce qui change beaucoup plus facilement, c'est le lexique, à la rigueur l'orthographe ; or sur ces questions, les évolutions de la langue sont relativement bien entérinées par les institutions "adéquates" (expression qui pose problème en soi, d'ailleurs !)

Mais la question de la norme est intéressante. Personnellement, je pense que les questions posées sur ce forum visent plus à obtenir des réponses descriptives que des réponses normatives. Un étranger qui pose une question sur la langue française attend qu'on lui parle d'un état actuel de la langue, pas d'une règle immuable. Mais il se trouve que dans certaines situations (à l'écrit notamment), les codes sociaux veulent que l'usage de la langue se calque sur une série de prescriptions normatives. Pour autant, cette langue n'est pas "meilleure" que celle que l'on utilise entre amis... c'est simplement un autre registre.


----------



## janpol

intéressant ! mais y a-t-il vraiment une valeur négative dans "je crains qu'il (n') ait raison" ?


----------



## Gwynplaine

Oui, en un sens, puisque le locuteur préférerait qu'il ait tort. On pourrait isoler _Qu'il n'ait raison !_ et l'analyser comme une volonté négative de la part du locuteur (même si ça ne se dit pas du tout en français...), sur le modèle de : _Qu'il vienne !_, qui exprime une volonté positive.

Par contre, c'est vrai que c'est plus dur à expliquer pour _avant qu'il ne vienne_...


----------



## janpol

la "volonté négative" n'est-elle pas dans "je crains" ?
"je crains qu'il n'ait raison" pourrait sans inconvénient devenir "je crains qu'il n'ait pas tort" mais le "ne" est clairement devenu un mot de négation...


----------



## geostan

Ce _ne_ est un vestige de la grammaire latine. Les verbes qui indiquaient la peur commençaient la proposition complétive avec NE tandis que ces mêmes verbes au négatif se faisaient suivre de la conjonction UT. Nos profs nous  expliquaient que c'était parce qu'à la forme affirmative le vrai désir était que l'action ne se réaliserait pas. J'ignore si c'était vrai, mais c'était certainement utile.


----------



## Gwynplaine

janpol said:


> la "volonté négative" n'est-elle pas dans "je crains" ?
> "je crains qu'il n'ait raison" pourrait sans inconvénient devenir "je crains qu'il n'ait pas tort" mais le "ne" est clairement devenu un mot de négation...


Oui, puisque de toute façon le _ne_ explétif est facultatif.

La volonté négative, si vous voulez, est indiquée par le verbe _craindre_ (qui contient sémantiquement l'idée de volonté négative), et exprimée, explicitée, par la subordonnée, qui explique en quoi elle consiste :
_qu'il ne parte !_

Et Geostan a expliqué mieux que moi ce que je voulais dire ;-)


----------



## le_cochon_rose

"il craignait que le cavalier millionnaire revînt sur lui au galop" - dans cette phrase il n'y a pas de "ne" expletif. S'agit il d'une erreur ou peut-être „ne” expletif n’est-t-il pas nécessaire ?


----------



## tilt

Le _ne_ explétif n'est jamais obligatoire, il n'est utilisé que dans le langage soutenu.
Il existe de nombreux fils à son sujet, que tu trouveras facilement en utilisant les outils de recherche.


----------



## Anne_74

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis nouvelle ici, et souhaite vous poser une question concernant le ne explétif. Je sais qu'il peut être utilisé après une principale contenant le verbe craindre (nous craignons que), mais puis-je l'utiliser après une principale qui serait "nous pourrions craindre que" ?
Par exemple : Nous pourrions craindre que cette prédiction ne se vérifie à nouveau.
Merci !
Anne


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Anne et bienvenue ! 

Oui, on peut parfaitement utiliser un _ne_ explétif après _craindre_ au conditionnel :

_Nous pourrions craindre que cette prédiction *ne* se vérifie à nouveau._


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Laquelle serait-elle correcte :

J'avais peur qu'il se blesse avec la hachette.(Flo, et les robinsons suisses, épisode 28, le remède miracle)
J'avais peur qu'il ne se blesse avec la hachette.(ce que je pense moi-même)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## aeb31

Bonjour, 

Les deux se disent, mais personnellement j'opterais pour la première. La deuxième est plus soutenue, donc moins couramment utilisée (j'ai l'impression !).


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup, mais où donc utiliserait-on  le "ne" ?


----------



## aeb31

Je ne saurai pas vraiment te répondre. Je peux juste t'affirmer que les deux phrases se disent, l'une plus que l'autre tout simplement ! 

Qqun d'autre saura certainement répondre à ta question !


----------



## silver lining

Il s’agit d’un cas d’utilisation du « ne » explétif. Il est  facultatif (il ne modifie pas le sens de la phrase) et, comme  l’a souligné aeb31, relève d’un style un peu plus soutenu. Cette page  de la Banque de dépannage linguistique saura peut-être t’éclairer davantage (voir aussi la page intitulée "Ne explétif") !


----------



## Maître Capello

IMANAKBARI said:


> Laquelle serait-elle correcte :
> J'avais peur qu'il se blesse avec la hachette.(Flo, et les robinsons suisses, épisode 28, le remède miracle)
> J'avais peur qu'il ne se blesse avec la hachette.(ce que je pense moi-même)


Comme il s'agit d'un _ne_ explétif, il est effectivement facultatif. Les deux phrases sont donc correctes.


----------



## sunonmyside

Bonjour

On peut ajouter ne dans la phrase suivante ou non?

Mon demi-frère avait peur que je me sente à l’étroit dans son appartement.

Mon demi-frère avait peur que je ne me sente à l’étroit dans son appartement.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, on peut utiliser le "ne" explétif :


> On le trouve aussi dans certaines subordonnées introduites par des verbes comme _craindre_, _*avoir peur*_, _redouter_, _empêcher_, _éviter_ et par d’autres verbes ou expressions de même signification.


Banque de dépannage linguistique - Ne explétif


----------



## wm138

(1) Il n’est pas une des qualités du style classique qui *ne* s’achète par le sacrifice d’une complaisance.

(2) Chacun de nos classiques est plus ému qu’il *ne* laisse paraître d’abord.

(3) La romantique, par le faste qu’il apporte dans l’expressions, tend toujours à paraître plus ému qu’il *ne* l’est en réalité…

  [André Gide : Incidences]

Comment pouvons-nous déterminer si ce mot *ne *est une négation ou un explétif?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## OLN

Après des adverbes d'égalité/inégalité comme _plus que, autant que, moins que, plutôt que, pire que, _etc., il s'agit à priori d'un "ne explétif".
Cf. ne explétif - Entrées commençant par N - Clefs du français pratique - TERMIUM Plus® - Bureau de la traduction

Un négation dans les phrases 2 et 3 n'aurait de toute manière pas de sens. On peut ajouter "pas" pour le constater par soi-même. 

Ajout : Il y a eu entre temps fusion avec la longue discussion déjà en cours.


----------



## Kekepop

D'abord, le ne explétif ne se présente que dans les subordonnées des phrases.

Ensuite, il dépend d'une principale de phrase qui utilise un certain type de verbe ou locution (tout comme le subjonctif d'ailleurs).

On l'emploie avec des subordonnées introduites avec des comparaisons - _plus ___ que, moins ___ que, mieux ____ que, autre ___ que_ etc.,
avec des subordonnées introduites par les locutions - _avant que, à moins que, _et _sans que _etc.,
et avec des subordonnées introduites par un verbe ou locution qui exprime la crainte - _avoir peur, de peur que, craindre, _etc. *(par contre, on n'emploie pas le ne explétif si la clause principale est déjà négative)

Autrement, le ne négatif se forme aussi, d'habitude, avec certains verbes et là c'est une simple omission du _pas_ - _je ne peux, on ne sait, _etc.


----------

